# Help with recording...



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay, I am a noob when it comes to computers (except games lol), but I need software that I can record my music (without 20 thousand steps:confused-smiley-010 ). So if anybody has any *EASY *software, please tell me about it. Thanks...:rockon:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Audacity, free and simple.


----------



## PlasmaPat (Nov 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Audacity, free and simple.


+1

Very reliable. I've used it before I switched to Pro-Tools LE.


----------

